# list of websites for accessing pedigree info ?



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,

with thoroughbreds specifically - and GB+IRE mostly - what websites do people use to read up on pedigrees ?

I use pedigreequery.com , the bloodstock section of the racing post , and ofc if you want to pay then there is weatherbys ... but is there somewhere else I'm missing ?

Just trying to tidy up my own pedigrees for prospective buyers and hope I have everything covered,

Many Thanks,

Liam.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

LTG said:


> Hi,
> 
> with thoroughbreds specifically - and GB+IRE mostly - what websites do people use to read up on pedigrees ?
> 
> ...


All Breed Pedigree Query

I use this often.


----------

